# Anyone had problems taking hypo kit in places with you?



## Kelly Wilson (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi, my little boy has recently been diagnosed with type 1 diabetes. He is 9 and is doing really well- adjusting to this big change. On Saturday he went to watch his local team play and upon entry to the ground the stewards removed his little coke can he carries with him as his hypo treatment. We have found the small coke cans, so far, to be the most effective way to raise his blood sugar levels quickly. 
I was really upset about this and feel he was left vulnerable and at risk during the game. My husband explained the situation to the stewards who still took the can and suggested my husband by lucozade in the ground, which of course is no longer promoted to treat hypos. My son isn't a complainer and doesn't like fuss and was quite embarrassed by the fuss. Has anyone else experienced issues like this?


----------



## Dave W (Dec 29, 2017)

Could you get round this by carrying a small bottle of coke or decanting the tin into a small bottle?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 29, 2017)

You'd be better off finding something to treat hypos that isn't going to cause problems cos it's not only football grounds you're likely to come across it - what if you want to fly on holiday? or when he's older gig venues.

3 Rowntrees fruit pastilles = 10g - or jelly babies, thought I think they might be 5g each so only 2 per 10g.  There are also tubes of various flavour glucose gel, if jelly babies are too gurly LOL


----------



## Kelly Wilson (Dec 30, 2017)

Thank you for the advice. Unfortunately section 7 of the clubs rules and regulations states no bottles or cans (among other things). We have tried the jelly babies (we give him 3) but found his levels didn't rise and he needed another hypo treatment. I know this is a learning curve and will soon become second nature. I appreciate your suggestions thanks -we will give the other things a try.


----------



## Radders (Dec 30, 2017)

Kelly Wilson said:


> Thank you for the advice. Unfortunately section 7 of the clubs rules and regulations states no bottles or cans (among other things). We have tried the jelly babies (we give him 3) but found his levels didn't rise and he needed another hypo treatment. I know this is a learning curve and will soon become second nature. I appreciate your suggestions thanks -we will give the other things a try.


Would you be able to take something if you got a letter from the clinic to say he has to carry it? Advising you to buy lucozade is not helpful since they have reduced the sugar in it.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 30, 2017)

Kelly Wilson said:


> Thank you for the advice. Unfortunately section 7 of the clubs rules and regulations states no bottles or cans (among other things). We have tried the jelly babies (we give him 3) but found his levels didn't rise and he needed another hypo treatment. I know this is a learning curve and will soon become second nature. I appreciate your suggestions thanks -we will give the other things a try.


Well done to your son (and you two) for adapting to this new normal life.

How long have you been told to wait after the hypo before rechecking.  I use JBs as they ar easy to carry around, but I wait 15min before retesting. That way I avoid overtreating.  If I am very low I will use juice as it is quicker, but it is a hassle carrying bottles or cartons.  

Another option could be hypo stop which is a available in prescription.  It comes in a tube and is pure glucose and very quick.  It would fit in a pocket and I suspect would go into the grounds unnoticed, but also will have a prescription label on it which might help.  It keeps for ages and hopefully your son will not need it. Could you check with the ground, or will that cause more problems than it solevs


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 30, 2017)

Have you tried a small carton of orange juice? Should be allowed in under club rules. Also a mini pack of haribos.


----------



## Kelly Wilson (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi, thank you so much for your replies. He has an appointment next week with his consultant so I will discuss these options.  The staff and the nurses are amazing! He has been given a cgm monitor to help monitor his sugars.  The graph clearly shows how we are really struggling to fight his hypo's.  I discussed with his nurse the jelly babies and we have tried a few alternatives. I am happy to try alternatives. I'm upset that the club weren't compassionate with him. It is my own fault for being honest about the can. We re test after 10 mins. We have tried leaving it 20 mins too. We are keeping a diary of his activity etc incase this is having an impact. His nurse suggested that if he has been particularly active the day before this could explain the struggle all day to lift his sugars. I will make a note of all these suggestions and will def try them. Thank you once again.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2017)

Kelly Wilson said:


> His nurse suggested that if he has been particularly active the day before this could explain the struggle all day to lift his sugars.


This is certainly true - he may need to reduce his insulin doses after exercise as it can increase sensitivity for up to 40 hours! 

What insulin regime is he on, injections or pump? Have you got a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas? If not, I'd highly recommend getting a copy as it covers all aspects of living with Type 1 (whatever your age- I was 49!). Just browsing it can bring things to your attention that you may not have considered, and you can then discuss them with his team


----------



## Kelly Wilson (Dec 30, 2017)

No- but i'll order it now. Thank you. He is on a pen- novo rapid during the day and Tresiba (degludec) on an evening.


----------



## Radders (Dec 30, 2017)

I find that hypos take 20 minutes to fix. If I tested after 10 I’d definitely be overtreating.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 30, 2017)

Kelly Wilson said:


> Hi, my little boy has recently been diagnosed with type 1 diabetes. He is 9 and is doing really well- adjusting to this big change. On Saturday he went to watch his local team play and upon entry to the ground the stewards removed his little coke can he carries with him as his hypo treatment. We have found the small coke cans, so far, to be the most effective way to raise his blood sugar levels quickly.
> I was really upset about this and feel he was left vulnerable and at risk during the game. My husband explained the situation to the stewards who still took the can and suggested my husband by lucozade in the ground, which of course is no longer promoted to treat hypos. My son isn't a complainer and doesn't like fuss and was quite embarrassed by the fuss. Has anyone else experienced issues like this?


I have never had any problems with Dextrose tablets from the 60s. Its a sign of the times with bombs etc. Good luck !


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 30, 2017)

Kelly Wilson said:


> No- but i'll order it now. Thank you. He is on a pen- novo rapid during the day and Tresiba (degludec) on an evening.


It is an excellent book and well written. I find it a good reference book for all situations.
Also keep asking us questions. There is a wealth of knowledg on here.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 31, 2017)

Good luck !


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Kelly.  I think the stewards are being a little overzealous in this case.  At music and sports events we've all seen people having to drink up or pour away drinks (bought from the shop around the corner) at the entrance and then having to pay the venues extortionate drinks prices once inside.  However, several years ago my brother had a part time job as a steward at music and sports events and they were always told to allow people in with coke etc in plastic bottles and cans if the person said they were Type 1 and it was required to treat hypos.  There was a number of things that were permitted for various medical conditions.  It wouldn't look good on their part if someone collapsed because they weren't allowed to take in their chosen hypo treatment.  It may be worth speaking to someone employed by the club itself - supporter liaison officers are usually pretty good with things like this and they can maybe speak to those in charge of stewarding.  Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Kelly Wilson (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi, thank you for your reply. I have tried this, in the hope they would let him take his little can in until we find something that works as well for him. I said there has to be exceptions to all rules and was told "your husband and son could have been removed from the ground". Unfortunately he has a season ticket and at  last Saturday's game 4 stewards were waiting for them. He said he is not bothered about going to this weekend's game. I don't think he likes the confrontation.  I feel for him- i wish I could take it all away. I contacted 2 other grounds near by who were amazing and said his little hypo can poses no issue for them. I do believe it is just this club who are being difficult. The sooner we sort his insulin and levels the better!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Kelly,
I would complain to the managing director regarding your son's treatment at the ground in question.

That aside have you seen or tried HIGH5 energy gel? There's 23 carbs in the sachet obviously this might be a bit much for your son so another option would be some a small tube of icing sugar pink probably wont go down well for a boy but I'm sure there are colours to match his team


----------



## Kelly Wilson (Jan 2, 2018)

He loves icing sugar! It is the only part of his birthday cake he enjoys! If that works quicker than Jelly babies that could be a solution! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Diabetes UK (Jan 5, 2018)

Kelly Wilson said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply. I have tried this, in the hope they would let him take his little can in until we find something that works as well for him. I said there has to be exceptions to all rules and was told "your husband and son could have been removed from the ground". Unfortunately he has a season ticket and at  last Saturday's game 4 stewards were waiting for them. He said he is not bothered about going to this weekend's game. I don't think he likes the confrontation.  I feel for him- i wish I could take it all away. I contacted 2 other grounds near by who were amazing and said his little hypo can poses no issue for them. I do believe it is just this club who are being difficult. The sooner we sort his insulin and levels the better!



It does sound like the club are being difficult in this situation and by not making an exception for diabetes in their food & drink policy, this could be considered discriminatory. 
I can understand that your husband may not wish to complain or make a fuss, but it really should be the club who are making a minor amendment to their policy, rather than your son having to find an alternative hypo treatment, or your husband and son no longer going to watch the games, especially where they already hold season tickets. Legally, the club have an obligation (under the Equality Act) to consider amending their policy, which as you have heard from other clubs, is not going to have a huge impact on them. Sometimes venues may request that you give prior notice that you will be bringing food or drink, but they shouldn't prevent you from bringing it in altogether.
It may just be a simple case of making a formal, written complaint to highlight to the club that this is discriminatory. It could be that they are simply unaware of the facts?
Diabetes UK Advocacy Service offer some guidance with this if you did want to raise the issue with the club, which you can download from the site. Or, you can give them a call on 0345 123 2399 (Mon-Fri, 9am - 6pm)
'Service Providers & Diabetes Advocacy Pack'


----------



## Kelly Wilson (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks for this. I feel I have tried to express my concerns. The last e mail I received from the club clearly states that their health and safety will not allow his can into the grounds and that my concerns have been dismissed (I feel) as he is accompanied by his dad. The letter acknowledges my husband accompanies him. A few weeks ago my mother was looking after my little boy. She had taken him to a walkway. Unfortunately she fell and broke her ankle. Her phone had no reception and my son had to leave her and walk down on to a public footpath to ring for help. During this time he was alone he felt unwell checked his sugars and managed to open his little can and treat his hypo himself. I know this is a very rare occurence but it did happen. I was so proud that he knew what to do for himself and his grandmother. I feel angry and upset and don't think I will get anywhere with the club. The hospital even provided the club with a letter saying he can open his can and treat himself if needed please allow the can in with him. They still said no! My husband said I need to leave it as it isn't going to change. The club's final remark on their letter was to save any further embarrassment at Saturday's game follow the guidelines in the letter. I have lots of great options to try when he next hypos that will hopefully work. He can't open bottles and packets when hypoing so we are going to give the capri suns a go that someone suggested earlier. I know my husband and I are nearly always with him but I would feel happier knowing he could treat a mild hypo himself. I think some people need to try living the life of someone with diabetes for a few weeks to appreciate the condition. Sorry for the rant - i appreciate everyone's advice. Thank you!


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Kelly

With regard to the issues of the ignorance, arrogance, unhelpfulness, lack of understanding of the football club concerned, I can't really add anything to the comments already made. I fully understand your anger and frustration. 

I really wanted to comment on how well your son coped when out with his grandmother. Actually made me feel quite emotional, must be the mother in me . What a mature, level headed and sensible young man you have there! To deal with the situations that arose, when still new to diabetes...I can see why you are so proud of him. Hopefully it will go a small way to allay just a tiny bit of your concerns and worries. I hope he is proud of himself too, he should be!


----------



## Redkite (Jan 8, 2018)

We had a similar issue at Wembley, despite having emailed ahead and got written permission for my son to bring mini cans of coke in to the stadium.  The security staff wouldn't listen or look at our letter, and the cans were opened and poured away.  I stood my ground and someone else came over and said we should've been allowed them, so provided us with a 500ml bottle of coke with the lid removed.  Not exactly ideal, since far too much for a single hypo treatment and hard to measure how much he's having, also with the lid off it meant one of us had to clutch the bottle the entire time.  I was worried about the return journey home - longish walk to train station, crowds/queues and train journey on a packed train - all likely to induce hypos and not easy with an unlidded bottle sloshing around.  Ruined the day for us.


----------



## Diabetes UK (Jan 8, 2018)

Kelly Wilson said:


> Thanks for this. I feel I have tried to express my concerns. The last e mail I received from the club clearly states that their health and safety will not allow his can into the grounds and that my concerns have been dismissed (I feel) as he is accompanied by his dad. The letter acknowledges my husband accompanies him. A few weeks ago my mother was looking after my little boy. She had taken him to a walkway. Unfortunately she fell and broke her ankle. Her phone had no reception and my son had to leave her and walk down on to a public footpath to ring for help. During this time he was alone he felt unwell checked his sugars and managed to open his little can and treat his hypo himself. I know this is a very rare occurence but it did happen. I was so proud that he knew what to do for himself and his grandmother. I feel angry and upset and don't think I will get anywhere with the club. The hospital even provided the club with a letter saying he can open his can and treat himself if needed please allow the can in with him. They still said no! My husband said I need to leave it as it isn't going to change. The club's final remark on their letter was to save any further embarrassment at Saturday's game follow the guidelines in the letter. I have lots of great options to try when he next hypos that will hopefully work. He can't open bottles and packets when hypoing so we are going to give the capri suns a go that someone suggested earlier. I know my husband and I are nearly always with him but I would feel happier knowing he could treat a mild hypo himself. I think some people need to try living the life of someone with diabetes for a few weeks to appreciate the condition. Sorry for the rant - i appreciate everyone's advice. Thank you!



It's so disappointing to hear that the club continued to refuse, despite receiving a GP letter and complaint. Unfortunately, it is an issue that we hear frequently, which is why our advocacy packs were created; to help with this form of discrimination.  We have had some success stories in the past with individuals raising concerns with venues, nightclubs etc and policies being amended. But whether you would want to take it any further and raise the Equality Act with them, is of course up to you and I can very much understand, especially when you have already faced an unhelpful response, that you would not wish to do so again.

I also wanted to say how wonderful it was to read about your son being so mature and composed in taking action after his grandmother's fall and managing his hypo quickly whilst in what must have been a scary and distressing situation. You must be ever so proud of him.
Also, no need to apologise for ranting - that is what this place is here for, thanks for sharing.


----------

